# H2o water transformer



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys
Watching ideal world shopping channel today and they had a product called h2o water transformer on, uk launch on today. You place it on tap water and it claims to basically turn it into a apc.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

With no explanation of how it works.....and I can't come up with a reason it could work....i would leave well alone.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

More snake oil products...

www.idealworld.tv/_248273.aspx


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> More snake oil products...
> 
> www.idealworld.tv/_248273.aspx


That's the one OP is referring to.. I think.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Focusaddict said:


> That's the one OP is referring to.. I think.


That's what I meant. Yet more snake oil products. Every now and then one comes up claiming miracles of one kind or another.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just need someone with a spare £40 to try it and publish the results. Presumabley there is a money back guarantee.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Odd, I'd avoid until proven otherwise tbh.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Must admit I was tempted but seems too good to be true.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

How much!!?


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

£40. Think they do some kind of try it and if not satisfied send it back for a refund on their products. Not sure though.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats right just checked the FAQ and you can get a refund if not satisfied. But you don't get a refund on postage which is fair enough tbh.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

So who's gonna dip their toes? lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Keir said:


> Thats right just checked the FAQ and you can get a refund if not satisfied. But you don't get a refund on postage which is fair enough tbh.


Depends when you return it - distance selling Regs means you can fer a refund for the P&P you paid and the cost for you to post it back to them! (IIRC)


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoever buys this - I have some dehydrated water tablets for sale - just and water and you have water. £100 per tablet.

Hugs Paula


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Just had a quick look at the link above and It reminds me of the story about stone soup, lol.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I _think_ this is similar technology to the electrical water softeners where you
wrap the wiring around the water pipe to create a magnetic field. For your
£40, you're getting a bit of plastic wrapped around a strong magnet... 
VFM? Hmmmmm...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Deeno (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm the mug that's ordered one. I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives. 
Lynne


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll see if I can get my partner to get one of the samples. The products are usually well tested before they sell them.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Deeno said:


> I'm the mug that's ordered one. I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.
> Lynne


So, any news as yet?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Gtiracer said:


> So, any news as yet?


I was just thinking the same thing


----------

